
Cool Stuff the U.S. Government Has Done (and Is Doing) - b0ing
http://b0ing.me/cool-stuff-the-u-s-government-has-done-and-is-doing/
======
peterwwillis
This list is so bare it's depressing. Here's some more stories, but really,
this page should be at least 10 pages long just for the past 12 years. Hell,
reading a Noam Chompsky book or two will give you even better material going
back before the 60's through the 90's.

2001-2011: A decade of civil liberties’ erosion in America
[http://www.civilfreedoms.org/?p=7260](http://www.civilfreedoms.org/?p=7260)

The 10 most outrageous civil liberties violations of 2006.
[http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/jurisprudenc...](http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/jurisprudence/2006/12/the_bill_of_wrongs.html)

Are we becoming a police state? Five things that have civil liberties
advocates nervous [http://www.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-know/the-daily-need/are-
we-b...](http://www.pbs.org/wnet/need-to-know/the-daily-need/are-we-becoming-
a-police-state-five-things-that-have-civil-liberties-advocates-nervous/12563/)

Obama crushes civil liberties like Bush never did
[http://www.wnd.com/2012/03/obama-crushes-civil-liberties-
lik...](http://www.wnd.com/2012/03/obama-crushes-civil-liberties-like-bush-
never-did/)

For a brief look back in history: Who is the worst civil liberties president
in US history? [http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/nov/02/obama-
ci...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2012/nov/02/obama-civil-
liberties-history)

------
gambogi
I'm on my phone so I can't really put out a long response but... > There are
only about 4 hops between any 2 people on Facebook. If you take the median
number of Facebook friends on one account (100) and raise it to the 3rd power,
you get 1 million people every time one person is placed under surveillance.

Cool, 100^3 = 1mil. I wonder what the average number of shared friends a user
has with their network. Otherwise by this reasoning there are about a million
times more people on facebook than there are facebook accounts.

